# Outlook 2003 Corrupt File



## Holdin1 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am running Outlook 2003 under Windows XP. My .pst file somehow became corrupt and I can't seem to recover OR start fresh by uninstalling and reinstalling.

I've run scanpst.exe and it finds problems and corrects but the resulting file has several problems:

The same 12 reminders keep appearing each time I open Outlook and it won't let me delete them.

I can't create new appointments. I can enter them but as soon as I save the appointment, it goes into the netherworld.

My contacts are there but I can't add or search them and can't see the names unless I open each individually. The "file as" name is blank and it won't let me add a file as name or add new contacts. 

While I'm not sure, I believe that I caused the problem by running a register cleaner.

Does anyone have any insight into what might be happening? I would appreciate the help. Thanks, Russ


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What size is your .pst file?


----------



## Holdin1 (Jun 15, 2008)

djaburg said:


> What size is your .pst file?


It's 494MB


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

its very less.
outlook 2003 can hold upto 2gb data without any problems.

It is your calendar folder which has gone corrupt

try to export your calendar items into a csv file.

or

create a new pst file => set that as default => then import each folder seperately from your old pst file.

www.support.microsoft.com/kb/287070


----------



## Holdin1 (Jun 15, 2008)

I ended up buying a utility that allowed me to recover most of Outlook contents. Thanks for your ideas


----------



## t.beardown (Jul 24, 2008)

What utility di you purchase? I have a corrupted Outlook 2003 file that crashes every time I open it.

Thank you!


----------



## Holdin1 (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought "Quick Recovery for MS Outlook" from www.unistal.com. It worked for the most part. The program is expensive for a utility of this sort. It's also not elegant but is functional. The recovered files had data misalligned but with a little effort, I was able to fixed that. 

I continue to suffer from something corrupting my .pst and I'm about to wipe my system and start over.


----------

